# Pedigree Database Question



## Queen B's Mom (Feb 10, 2021)

The AKC Pedigree Database lists many dogs 'created by'. Is 'created by' the breeder or kennel where the GSD originated? Also, is anyone familiar with *"artimusshepherds" *? 
We recently adopted a 2 yr old female GSD with some behavior issues and enrolled her in training classes. The trainer would like me to find out where our dog originated. We believe we are the third owner, as the previous owner only had her for one year. She is AKC registered, her pedigree shows her sire is Red Baron Moore and her dam is Penelope of Texas. Anyone with those GSD's in their pedigree that could shed some light on the breeder/kennel of either of those would be a big help for me in locating our girl's beginnings. Also, 'artimusshepherds' has used Sire Red Baron Moore in some of their dogs. Thank you in advance for your responses.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

If you create an account, you can message the user.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Those names sound like American Showlines.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

LuvShepherds said:


> Those names sound like American Showlines.


It's all BYB dogs.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We jazz up American show line names. BYBs use very simple names.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Queen B's Mom said:


> The AKC Pedigree Database


Just need to correct a misconception here:

The Pedigree Database has absolutely NOTHING to do with the A.K.C.! It is not an official AKC database, and it includes dogs from all over the world, not just the AKC. It was created by the website designer, his official helpers (the pedigree and database moderators) and members of the database. Anyone can enter their dog, if their entry meets the website's standards.

Although the database moderators do the best they can to make sure the information posted is accurate, since it is not an official database of the various registries, there's always the possibility that the information posted contains mistakes.

Edit: Red Baron Moore is in the PDB, and he's the product of at least 4 generations of pet breeding: no titles on the dogs, no hip scores, and for most of the dogs, not even a registry number! Red Baron Moore


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> We jazz up American show line names. BYBs use very simple names.


I didn’t mean to offend. I will look for jazzier names in pedigrees.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> I didn’t mean to offend. I will look for jazzier names in pedigrees.


Not offended.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

dogfaeries said:


> We jazz up American show line names. BYBs use very simple names.


Ch. Lone Stars Penelope Don’t ya Love Me

How’d I do!?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Fodder said:


> Ch. Lone Stars Penelope Don’t ya Love Me
> 
> How’d I do!?


lol, you did good. 

ASL names can be kennel heavy. Not uncommon to have more than one kennel name in there. 

Nora and Scarlet’s sire is “Tacora Vallevue Total Eclipse at Stillwaters”. His name contains 3 kennel names, lol, and total eclipse because he’s a black dog. 

Sage was “Lauremi’s Whim Z v Jakmar”. Lauremi and Jakmar are both kennel names. The litter theme was the “Z”. 

Scarlet’s mother, who was Sage’s litter sister (so a Z puppy), was “Lauremi’s E Z E Z E Z V. Pineywoods”. Again, 2 kennel names, and a bunch of Z’s. Yeah, it’s silly, and can be fun.


----------



## Queen B's Mom (Feb 10, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> Just need to correct a misconception here:
> 
> The Pedigree Database has absolutely NOTHING to do with the A.K.C.! It is not an official AKC database, and it includes dogs from all over the world, not just the AKC. It was created by the website designer, his official helpers (the pedigree and database moderators) and members of the database. Anyone can enter their dog, if their entry meets the website's standards.
> 
> ...


When you state "not even a registry number!" do you mean they do not have an AKC registration number or otherwise?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I mean the person who posted the dog did not bother to put in their registry number. If they are not registered, they should not be listed on the Pedigree Database.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

To be clear, pedigree database relies on user input. There are any number of unregistered dogs on there that should not be but they are. Several years ago you could basically enter anything, now they have rules and moderators but you will still find pedigrees on there that have no info other then names. I will use this one as an example
Cloudy Manor Ebony (pedigreedatabase.com) 

This particular dog was registered so the info could have been put in but wasn't, but there are any number of pedigrees on there that lack even registration numbers, most are backyard breeders and the dogs may or may not be registered.


----------

